# 2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 265SE



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 265SE being pushed by twin Yamaha 150hp 4strokeâ€™s and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This is a new boat that comes with all of the standard features along with the following optional options.

- Garmin 12â€ GPS/FF 
- Garmin VHF Radio w/antenna 
- Ultra Entertainment Lean Post 
- Bow Filler Cushion 
- Fiberglass Hard Top w/Kingfish Rod Holders 
- All aluminum is powdercoated Gloss Black 
- Bennett Trim Tabs w/LED indicators 
- Underwater LEDâ€™s 
- Side Entry Ladder 
- Tan Interior Package 
- Yamaha Reliance Stainless Steel Props

Coastline Marine is a custom aluminum fabrication & rigging shop. We can add any additional options to these boats. If you would like to be quoted on this boat please call Greg at (281) 904-4697


----------

